# I got an error message here !



## folsom73 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm trying to respond to KRAmerican but get this message:

You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more.

Can someone explain it ?
Thanks much


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

folsom73 said:


> I'm trying to respond to KRAmerican but get this message:
> 
> You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more.
> 
> ...


It is exactly as it says. Until you have made 5 posts you can not post any urls or send PMs


----------

